# Looking for Golden Samy Puppy!!



## sherrirapp (Jan 16, 2018)

I have a golden Samy now and love Cooper to death. He is 7 years old and we would like to get a sweet little girl puppy for him. He is neutered, chipped and vaccinated. We would love to bring a little girl into the family (or boy). These two breeds are an amazing mix!!! That is why we want another! If anyone know of any...........please contact me Asap.
We live in Florida but would drive to pick up and meet baby!! [email protected] Sherri


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

Have you tried doing a search on Petfinder.com for the type of pup you are looking for?


----------

